# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXKEY/MXBOX v3.5rev.22

## ameerl

*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       v3.5 revision 2.2, Public-Release  CHANGES:    1. Nokia module updated to version 2.2  1.1 added: Qualcomm DLOAD flashing protocol for WP7 devices (Lumia)   1.2 added: Qualcomm eMMC Tool   - Usefull to work with lumia with unlocked bootloader (Qualcomm DLOAD)  - allows to analyze disk & partitions inside lumia eMMC chip  - allows to export / import single partitions for firmware hacking  - allows to write custom WP7 OS for lumia  - allows to restore OSBL to default (Nokia DLOAD)  - allows to edit PMM values (Product code, etc)   1.3 added: Lumia 710 bootloader unlock - Flashing OSBL with Qualcomm DLOAD enabled, allows to root/jailbreak lumia  - With jailbreaked WP7 allows to install app (*.xap) from browser  - supported/available package for now:  RM-803 (Lumia 710)  How To:    1. Extract "RM-803_Qualcomm_DLOAD.z" to Product directory "\Products\RM-803"   2. Choose "Nokia 710 RM-803 Qualcomm DLOAD" on market item   3. Flash    4. After flashing, change phone mode to "OSBL"    5. You will see "Phone detected in "Qualcomm DLOAD" mode, please use eMMC Tool !" and eMMC Tool show up NOTE: a Mass storage device( Qualcomm MMC Storage USB Device ) will be detected by Windows
and will ask if you want to format, DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FORMAT, click "Cancel"  Install drivers for "Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM" with driver from directory "data\drivers\qcusb"    6. Download "Full Unlocked" custom OS from here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   7. Click "Disk Info" to identify connected phone and partitions list    8. Click "Write OS", browse to the custom OS file (*.nb)   9. Click "Restart" to restart phone to Normal mode   10. To restore OSBL back to Nokia DLOAD, use "Restore OSBL"   1.4 def\dcc list updated   1.5 minor bug fixed     2. SL3 Logger updated to version 2.2 - minor bug fixed  3. HTI Misc Tool updated to version 1.3  - minor bug fixed      Download links for MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.2: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Download link for RM-803_Qualcomm_DLOAD.z: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      ويكفي لعمل التحديث الجديد ان تعمل كما بلصورة فقط بدون تحميل الواجهة
الجديدة وتمسح القديمة اعمل كما بالصورة   
والله الموفق   *

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي عالمتابعة والتوضيح

----------


## ameerl

*نحن بالخدمة اخي محمد على قدر مانستطيع*

----------


## hassan riach

*متابعة رائعة اخي*

----------


## yassin55

تسلم حبيبنا

----------

